# benelli m2 vs. sbe2



## dresnor

I'm just having a hard time finding the differences between the 2 shotguns. It seems that both of them have the Inertia Driven bolt mechanism, they're both CrioTech treated, and they both have the Comfortech system. Is it just the quality of materials, or the synthetic stocks are diffeent? Everywhere I look it just seems that the M2 is cheaper than the SBE2. If anyone has any ideas, it'd help me to make my decision.


----------



## apeterson

SBE shoots 3.5" shells and M1 does not... I have an m-1 and have shot it for 5 years and love it... I would not pay the extra money to be able to shoot 3.5" shells. I know some people like them I however have not seen the need. Both are great guns!


----------



## dresnor

So the only real benifit to shooting 3.5" is putting more pellets in the air?


----------



## apeterson

well there are tons of balistic information on line regarding 3.5" and 3.0" so I would point you in that direction so you can make your own decision but yes and no... I mean there are more pellets but no it is not that simple. The main thing I have found "for me" the extra cost of 3.5" is not worth the extra knockdown power it has. I have buddies that will go to their graves thinking the opposite so I guess it is really up to you....


----------



## dresnor

i'll save that 200 bucks and stick with the m2. thanks for the help.


----------



## apeterson

That is what I did also and I do not regret it...


----------



## trowe82

I shoot a SBEII and love it, I have spent too much time, money and effort sitting in the blind and laying in the corn fields hunting geese to not put every BB I can into the air. That 200.00 is nothing compared to all the other expenses you have in hunting. Plus the SBEII will be worth 200.00 more at resale time, so it really costs nothing extra.

Good luck sleeping wondering how many more birds would you have got with more gun.


----------



## apeterson

I only shoot when I know I can kill... not when an extra 50 bb make the difference...


----------



## Ref

I agree with apeterson. I have had 24 nch barrel M1 for about 10 years. It's just right for me. I hunt alot of waterfowl, especially geese. Ninety percent of my waterfowl hunting is field hunting over decoys. Three inch shells are plenty. I also hunt alot of pheasants and the lighter, shorter M1 is really quick on the roosters. I shoot at least a case of steel every year and the cost savings on shells is another reason that I'm happy with my M1.


----------



## fishless

Ive shot a benneli super 90 for ten or so years upland hunting as far as Im concenered if you want to shoot 3.5 in shoot a ten guage for goose hunting thats what I do there is a definate knockdown advantage with the 10 over the 12 when shooting steel but you can read the data over the 12's and I dont see any real benefit between 3 and 3.5in in a 12 just my :2cents:


----------



## Shu

Ref - I looked at the M2 over lunch today. A nice gun, for sure. Just curious what made you go with the shot barrel considering you hunt geese a lot. I always thought a longer barrel was better for waterfowl. I am seriously looking at the M2 since I need to replace my 10+ yr old 11-87. Thanks - Dave


----------



## apeterson

I also shoot the 24" barrel and love it.... I hunt everything from upland (most) to geese and ducks... for me I have found that my swing is much better with a shorter barrel.... seems if I am shooting a longer barrel I am always behind the bird, the shorter barrel allows me to pick up distance and speed in my swing... It took my alot of shooting sporting clays to find out why I was missing ducks, but for me the advantage of the longer barrel balistics were no good because I was shooting behind the bird. I stress the fact that one should go the the store and pick up 50 or more guns and buy the one that "fits you" if you can not afford it save until you can..... The difference between a $500 and a $1000 gun is nothing over a lifetime of use.... and if you can hit good with it one could say it is pricessless.... my sporting clays went up 20% just by doing this..... I shot a 870 before and love it, but it just did not fit me like the Benelli did.... like a glove!


----------



## Ref

Shu,

I went with the shorter barrel because it was lighter, easier to mount when coming up out of a laydown blind and I wanted a gun that would work for pheasants and waterfowl. I can carry that gun all day while hunting pheasants. Ken W. let me try his 26 inch Benelli before I bought mine. He likes his gun alot, but I'm REAL satisfued with my gun too. If and when I get another gun it will probably be another 3 inch chamber, 24 inch barrel, Benelli.


----------



## Shu

Thanks Ref - I appreciate the feedback. Since most of my hunting mirrors what you and Ken do I'll have to look at the shorter barrels and maybe take one to the range before I decide on the barrel length.


----------



## muskat

I had the chance to shoot an M1 for pheasants two years ago and absolutely loved it. Its light and swings great!!


----------



## dresnor

i got the m2 with a 28 inch barrel. do you think that's too long? i'm thinking of getting a 26 for skeet/trap.


----------



## apeterson

it is too long for me... but may not be for you... I think a person should shoot what they are more comfertable with.


----------



## Ref

I agree with apeterson. Shoot the one that fits you.


----------

